# anybody take, Red Dragon Karate?



## Karatedrifter7 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm curious about the Red Dragon Karate schools, Lou Casamassa? There arent any available in New Mexico, but it looks good. I've read its a synthisis martial arts styles that Lou Casamassa researched. Anybody take it??


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jun 29, 2007)

I've gone to open tournaments with the students participating in them before.  They are respectful and appear to be good martial artists.


----------



## Darksoul (Jun 29, 2007)

Karatedrifter7,

-Greetings! May I suggest using the search function up towards the top of the page to look for information. Type in Red Dragon Karate or type in the instructor's name and see what information pops up. Good luck!

A--->


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 29, 2007)

From what I understand, it's actually more of a Judo system, that infuses elements of several other martial arts systems.  They even say that it's based on Judo:

http://www.reddragonkarate.com/history.asp

Casamassa's lineage seems to be a good one, since he states that he was trained by Yogami sensei, and certified by Kano sensei (Rigei).


----------



## chinto (Jun 30, 2007)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> I'm curious about the Red Dragon Karate schools, Lou Casamassa? There arent any available in New Mexico, but it looks good. I've read its a synthisis martial arts styles that Lou Casamassa researched. Anybody take it??


nope I do not. but as others have said google search it or similer and find its history. other then that I would sugest go to the local dojo and watch and ask a few questions and make up your mind if you want to try it from what you have found out.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Well they don't have that one in New Mexico. I got interested in it from an old martial arts mag, dated 1995, it was mostly in New Jersey back then. So I did google it and found it to be mostly in California now. It slipped by us.


----------

